# test



## graudeejs (Feb 10, 2009)

test

EDIT:
hmm, i couldn't port new thread at programming section


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 11, 2009)

Turn my headphones up.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 11, 2009)

I can hear 'em from here.


----------



## gilinko (Feb 11, 2009)

Left​
Right​


Stereo seems to be working at least...


----------

